# Citrus Sauce For Fish



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Citrus Sauce For Fish 
1 cup water
1/4 cup lime juice
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup orange marmalade -- cut finely
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 teaspoons finely grated lemon rind -- i.e. lemon zest

Bring water, lime juice, soy sauce, and marmalade to a gently boil until marmalade dissolves. 
Mix 3 tablespoons of cornstarch with the remaining 1/4 cup of water, and add to the mixture. 
Return mixture to a gently boil until it thickens. Add lemon rind and stir. Remove from heat, 
and let stand until the sauce reaches room temperature.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Citrus Sauce For Fish
> 1 cup water
> 1/4 cup lime juice
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> ...


My daughter would like this!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I must be retarded, but I have no idea what to do with this citrus sauce. It sounds amazing, but how do you do the fish? You have any pictures?


----------

